

Raw Video: Navy demonstrates laser weapon - bochoh
http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/2013/04/09/2067281/

======
kcoop
I said STUN!

Lasers on STUN!

Sulu, that's it, you're banned from weapons con. Where's that kid from The
Monkeys?

------
bochoh
Oh what's that shiny light... S*$# I'm on fire.

